# Rich Parsons???



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

Under brother Seig's advice in another thread I'm making a new one to check up on you bro.:asian:  Every now and then I will revive this to see how you're doing and stuff. 

What's going on?
How's work going?
How's the training going?
Anything new and exciting to report?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

He's still working on his favorite hobby, MATH!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's still working on his favorite hobby, MATH! *



Not My Favorite Hobby, but it is in the top ten 

1) Sleeping
2) Eating
3) Girls
4) Training To Learn (MA)
5) Training to Teach (MA)
6) Riding My MotorCycle
7) Riding a Jet-ski
8) Reading Sci-fi Fantasy
9) Playing RPG's
10) Math or other Engineering aspects. Good Thing this has something to do with my job or I would really have a bad day all the time


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Under brother Seig's advice in another thread I'm making a new one to check up on you bro.:asian:  Every now and then I will revive this to see how you're doing and stuff.
> 
> What's going on?
> ...



I posted a long reply , but it was lost.

I was in a hurry and did not save it to Word.

I will post it later


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Not My Favorite Hobby, but it is in the top ten
> 
> 1) Sleeping
> ...



Gee, do you ever sleep?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I posted a long reply , but it was lost.
> 
> I was in a hurry and did not save it to Word.
> ...



I wanted to make sure you were still around bro.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Gee, do you ever sleep?  *



3 to 5 hours ever day, and wanting more.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Under brother Seig's advice in another thread I'm making a new one to check up on you bro.  Every now and then I will revive this to see how you're doing and stuff.
> 
> What's going on?
> ...



Second Try  at this. 

*What's Going On?*

My Life is going on. I am working and training and playing. 

*How's Work Going?*

I had a full time job that if things went according to someone else's plan, most of my programs would be over or just maintenance mode, by the end of the year. I was offered another job I could not refuse with out upsetting two directors and many managers, all who have direct or indirect feedback into my next promotion . So, I took it, on top of what I have already. It is a full time job and I have come up to speed faster than My Boss expected. His words to me the other day for my mid-year review. Oh did I tell you that my old job is not going away but getting more programs   .

How's The Training Going?

Well for three weeks I could not get away from work to get to see Manong Ted Buot at the early hour of 6:30 PM.  was able to keep my other classes on Wednesday Night 8:00 PM to 9:30/10 PM. And Sunday Night from 7:00 PM to 9:30/10 PM I made it to the Private lessons I take with Manong Buot this week and that was great. I enjoy the training and the teaching. This should be a great year for me also, for the WMAA has given me an offer I cannot refuse. They have offered me the privilege to teach at two of their events. One in Wilmington Delaware and the other here in Michigan. Now I admit I am the third or fourth person down on the list of instructors, *Yet, I made the list!*

*Anything new and exciting to report?*

Other than the above, I have an interesting story that I would like to have yours and others feedback on.

I stopped by a Friends house (* Riding my Motorcycle *), and his wife's family was having a small get together. I just said hi and was to leave when they offered me food. Now, I do not turned down food often and when it is grilled, even less. Well my friend's wife's cousin liked me, and wanted to introduce me to a friend of hers. I said sure. I got the phone number a few days later, and I promptly called that afternoon.

Was this too early?

I called and it was the wrong number. I Called back my friends wife, to make sure I wrote down the right number. She called her cousin and then called back and said she got the same wrong number.

A few days later I got another number. Her home number and not a cell phone. Ok, so I called and left her a message, with my phone number for my work cell and home phone. I did this about 3 to 4 times over the next 10 days, at different times on different days. Trying to find her in her schedule.

I get a call from my friend's wife and asks if I have called yet. I tell her the story, and so she gets a hold of her cousin and a few days go by and I find out the young lady I am to call has just been too busy. i.e. finals for master degree and work, ..., .

The only reason I even might pursue this now, is because everyone else has put so much time into trying to get me her number. Yet, I might think there could be a problem.

A) She does not want to meet anyone. Hence the Wrong number and no returned calls.

B) She did want to meet, the wrong number was a mistake, yet, my voice or messages over the week and a half have scared her?

C) She has met someone else and does not want to date two guys, yet wants to keep me as a possible?

D) She is just too busy, to call me back, or feels no matter what the first contact must be made by the male?

E) INSERT REASON HERE

F) All of the above?

G) None of the Above


Your Thoughts?

:asian:


PS: I edited this Thread to correct the spelling of my name


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy cow Batman!!!!.........I can't see how you get a chance to function in daily activity will all of that stuff! Good luck.

Now as for the female situation maybe some of our fine female MT ladies can help out with your questions?????????


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Holy cow Batman!!!!.........I can't see how you get a chance to function in daily activity will all of that stuff! Good luck.
> 
> Now as for the female situation maybe some of our fine female MT ladies can help out with your questions????????? *



Great, Jason is now a "Pimp?" (No disrespect to any of our fine lady members)

And on a Sunday, shame on you!

As always, Just teasing!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

Rich, I sypmathize with "full-plate syndrome".  As for the female situation, sorry I can't help, I know nuttin bout nuttin.  I'm happy with the one that found me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Holy cow Batman!!!!.........I can't see how you get a chance to function in daily activity will all of that stuff! Good luck.
> 
> Now as for the female situation maybe some of our fine female MT ladies can help out with your questions????????? *



Well JF, I never said I was able to get both job doen cmpletely according to template or desire. Some things get elft undone, that may or may not cause me a fire later I need to put out. 

I wonder if I could join the fire Fighters Union 

Well thanks for the input and I understand completely you point.

Waiting for some female input


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, Jason is now a "Pimp?" (No disrespect to any of our fine lady members)
> 
> And on a Sunday, shame on you!
> ...



RC,

I do not think JF has the hats for being a Pimp .

As for Sunday, I thought Saturday was the seventh day and therfore the sabbath and or holy day of rest?   

And I just Teasing Back at you, for you see, I slept i today and feel GREAT! :rofl: :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich, I sypmathize with "full-plate syndrome".  As for the female situation, sorry I can't help, I know nuttin bout nuttin.  I'm happy with the one that found me. *



Seig,

Yes the Full Plate makes it hard for me to understand not returning the phone call, which is kind of why I wanted to get a non involved (* with this situation *) female's opinion.

(* Nudge Nudge *) Maybe you know one?  

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes the Full Plate makes it hard for me to understand not returning the phone call, which is kind of why I wanted to get a non involved (* with this situation *) female's opinion.*



Brother Rich. I probaby would have asked the same questions. After all our fellow sisters here on MT should bring some insight. 

If I were to ask my personal female questions here then I'd feel like laying on a couch with someone taking notes. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, Jason is now a "Pimp?"*



A pimp?? Did you watch the man show last night; also?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I do not think JF has the hats for being a Pimp  *



No I don't. I have enough problems with the one female I've got at home. Certainly don't need any more.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No I don't. I have enough problems with the one female I've got at home. Certainly don't need any more. *


Are you sure?  I mean there were 3 or 4 at the last seminar that really thought you were cute......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Are you sure?  I mean there were 3 or 4 at the last seminar that really thought you were cute...... *



 Huh?


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 24, 2003)

What can I say, I've been out of the game for almost ten years. But jeez- 

3-4 phone calls isn't stalker-scary, so that shouldn't be a problem. I would let some time go by tho before calling again. If she really is busy for exams etc, let the 4th go by and then, with school (hopefully) over and things more quiet, try another call. You may want to suggest meeting at the friends' house or a double for a drink as she doesn't know you. 

As for waiting for the man to call, I don't know anyone who plays that anymore. But then, I've usually made the first move (it's just easier). 

Good luck-

And congrats on being short-listed by the WMAA- :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *What can I say, I've been out of the game for almost ten years. But jeez-
> 
> 3-4 phone calls isn't stalker-scary, so that shouldn't be a problem. I would let some time go by tho before calling again. If she really is busy for exams etc, let the 4th go by and then, with school (hopefully) over and things more quiet, try another call. You may want to suggest meeting at the friends' house or a double for a drink as she doesn't know you.
> ...




Jill Thank you for he reply :asian: 

I'll wait and see and if something else happens then no big deal 

And yes I am very happy about the short listing, I only thought you were never going to talk about me being short and listing from all those beers. 

Seriously, I am grateful :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * Huh? *


I'm saying that Tess and I could hook you up.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm saying that Tess and I could hook you up..... *



hmmm you kvetch cuz Ricardo hits on women and he's married.... now you Know Jason's married so what kinda nonsense is this?  I'm not about to hook him up with anyone..so you men just 'fix yourselves' or I'll intervene


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Rich, just happened on this thread.

Man, you're busier then a one armed paperhanger with an itch!!!

In regards to the female, if it wasn't for her studies I'd say let her go it's obvious she isn't into the blind date thing.  BUT, if its true that she is in the middle of studies perhaps you should leave it a month or so and call her one more time.  Then if she doesn't return your call then you know your answer.  

_{Though I tend to think it extremely rude not to return your call at the least and say that this was not a good time for her  }_

That's my 2 cents worth. 

Glad things are going well for you in your training, congrats on being invited to teach at seminars.  Good for you!!!

Dot


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hmmm you kvetch cuz Ricardo hits on women and he's married.... now you Know Jason's married so what kinda nonsense is this?  I'm not about to hook him up with anyone..so you men just 'fix yourselves' or I'll intervene   *



Atta girl Tess, sic em! Put these guys in line. I told you guys she'd be there to keep an eye on things.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Rich.. good to see you 

Well advice is always one-sided.. everyone has an opinion and unfortunately unless we are inside the person's head and heart.. our opinions are not worth this 'paper' they are typed on.   We, as females can offer what we feel... but in reality, it's not going to give you what you seek...  we don't know what the girl is thinking etc.. Some women do like to be persued,  some don't.. infinite technicalities abound...you've done the prelims... ball is in her court.. only you can decide how long the game is to be played.. 

Me


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Atta girl Tess, sic em! Put these guys in line. I told you guys she'd be there to keep an eye on things. *



Damn Straight Ricky... just remember that


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Damn Straight Ricky... just remember that  *



Remember? Why do you think I got a "Pro Cup" on. I don't wanna get "booted" by you!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Remember? Why do you think I got a "Pro Cup" on. I don't wanna get "booted" by you! *



'thinkin' it's my hands you should be wary of'


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'thinkin' it's my hands you should be wary of'  *



Well, you either got long dangerous nails, and, or you've been taking lessons from Stick Dummy!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hmmm you kvetch cuz Ricardo hits on women and he's married.... now you Know Jason's married so what kinda nonsense is this?  I'm not about to hook him up with anyone..so you men just 'fix yourselves' or I'll intervene   *




Umm Ms Tess,

Maybe Just Maybe Seig, was talking about setting me up?  

We al know that JF is married and loves' his wife  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Hey Rich, just happened on this thread.
> 
> Man, you're busier then a one armed paperhanger with an itch!!!
> ...




Dot,

I agree that school can be over welming.

I also agree that even a call to say I am too busy but call [insert date here] would have been nice.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Rich.. good to see you
> 
> Well advice is always one-sided.. everyone has an opinion and unfortunately unless we are inside the person's head and heart.. our opinions are not worth this 'paper' they are typed on.   We, as females can offer what we feel... but in reality, it's not going to give you what you seek...  we don't know what the girl is thinking etc.. Some women do like to be persued,  some don't.. infinite technicalities abound...you've done the prelims... ball is in her court.. only you can decide how long the game is to be played..
> ...



Tess,

Your wisdom is very true.

No one will know what is in the young ladies head, maybe not even her . Yet sometimes it is alright to ask for the opinions and see if you are out of line or maybe get a new idea, and of course filter them and prioritize them by who gave them . When this is all said in done, I am still busy and enjoying my life . I hope she is also.

Thank you for the reply 
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Umm Ms Tess,
> 
> Maybe Just Maybe Seig, was talking about setting me up?
> ...



Um...Rich, I don't think Tess will share Seig with you.....




:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Um...Rich, I don't think Tess will share Seig with you..... *



Kaith,
I sure hope not.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Umm Ms Tess,
> 
> Maybe Just Maybe Seig, was talking about setting me up?
> ...



quote: Originally posted by jfarnsworth 
No I don't. I have enough problems with the one female I've got at home. Certainly don't need any more.  

Are you sure? I mean there were 3 or 4 at the last seminar that really thought you were cute......


__________________

Rich, No problem... My comment was directed at the above thread of Jason and Seig.. 

'sides.. those college girls are just that.. girls..


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hmmm you kvetch cuz Ricardo hits on women and he's married.... now you Know Jason's married so what kinda nonsense is this?  I'm not about to hook him up with anyone..so you men just 'fix yourselves' or I'll intervene   *


I was teasing him, dear.


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, you either got long dangerous nails, and, or you've been taking lessons from Stick Dummy! *


Yes, she has been taking lessons from Stick Dummy, and Me and Mr. C


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was teasing him, dear. *




I think I'll be taking a much needed vacation from online stuff..


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think I'll be taking a much needed vacation from online stuff..  *


No, you shouldn't do that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, you shouldn't do that. *



yeah.. I should.. I just don't have the 'cutting sense of humor needed to hang with the group .. but that's ok.. I'll find other things to occupy myself ..


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah.. I should.. I just don't have the 'cutting sense of humor needed to hang with the group .. but that's ok.. I'll find other things to occupy myself .. *


But you keep us in check......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was teasing him, dear. *



You ain't getting outta this one, you're toast!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *quote: Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> No I don't. I have enough problems with the one female I've got at home. Certainly don't need any more.
> 
> ...




Thanks Tess, I was trying to give your Husband a Way out 

College Girls are fun to go hang out with or shoot pool, yet I think you have pegged me correctly, I would like to meet someone a little more further into their life  They have a better Idea of what they want.

Just Like Jill said, she has made the first move, she knew what she wanted 

I will miss you, so do not stay away too long. OK?
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think I'll be taking a much needed vacation from online stuff..  *



Don't leave us


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't leave us *



See, you ran her off, way to ruin it!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *See, you ran her off, way to ruin it!:soapbox: *


Quit fretting, she's still lurking.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Quit fretting, she's still lurking. *



Whew!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *See, you ran her off, way to ruin it!:soapbox: *



It wasn't me...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

